
The Internet is HUGE you're only seeing a tiny fraction of it - ragnarkar
https://medium.com/@GimmeSerendipi1/the-internet-is-huge-and-search-engines-and-social-media-are-only-showing-you-a-tiny-fraction-of-fef6a333c0c
======
shartshooter
I love the concept a ton, as of right now it's not executing to what I was
hoping for. Landing on a bunch of _Five ways to X your Y_.

Looking forward to seeing it improve

